# sound activated control module!!!



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

where can i get one in the uk i cant find one anywhere it seems that the mutant mods one has stopped shipping to sites such as amazon so i cant find one anywhere please help me out guys ray:ray:ray:


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

no one know?


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

i need a kit like this http://www.crazypc.com/products/PV1-8240B.html but on a uk site so i dont have to pay over 30 dollars just for shipping


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you think of trying ebay. Thats where i got mine.


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

yes i did but i couldnt find teh actual module, the cold cathodes i can find easy enough but i just cant find that darn control module (sound activated)


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

no help?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo dudepool :wave:

Sorry for not replying earlier, but I haven't been here for a while - still, better late than never :wink:

I had a search around, and this is the only one I can find anywhere: *Link*

I don't know whether this is the specific model you were looking for, but it appears to be able to do what you want :smile:


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

sorry for the REALLY late reply by me here but if you click the link to by that it says unavailable D:


----------

